# Camo



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of a business that will camo-dip/coat items for me? 

I want to get a tactical light with mounts for my R-15 VTR dipped/coated in Max-1.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out TG Water Printing in Orem. Their website is TGWATERPRINTING.COM
Kelly


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ut1031 said:


> Check out TG Water Printing in Orem. Their website is TGWATERPRINTING.COM
> Kelly


Thanks! Thats a really cool company. I e-mailed them to ask about camo coating various objects. I'll let you know what they tell me


----------

